# Croc biscuit - Kayak Fishing Darwin Foreshore



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

G'day from Darwin N.T,

First off, you guys down south catch some unreal fish.
Especially your pelagics soff shore. 
And those beautiful native cod' in the sweet water.

Right now its Monsoon season in the NT, and everyone is readying there boats for the barra run off.

I will be doing it to as well (In a friends boat)

But until then:
A few my mates and I have been entertaining ourselves round the foreshore in the plastic.
I have yet to catch a barra from the kayak, I can get them off the bank but would love to get one from the yak.
I'm trying to stay out of the mangroves, but when the wind picks up it is very tempting to have a crack at some local creeks.

Still haven't seen a Salty yet, this time of year is the worst as they travel around in the wet season.
Even though they don't live in Darwin's foreshore they use it to transit in and out of local creeks.

Here is some pics of what we been up to round Darwin

Cheers
Choona


----------



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)




----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Some great fish there.well done


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Some great fish there.well done


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

ChoonaChaser said:


> First off, you guys down south catch some unreal fish.


You blokes don't do too bad either.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

That was really cool. Lots of fish I dont ever see or recognize.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Bloody hell, fellers... I've seen groper under those wharves that would swallow your kayaks, or at least attempt to...

Some great fish there...

Do you wait for flat tide to fish? Surely the incoming/outgoing tide would cause havoc in amongst all those pylons? or do you fish on the neap-tides?

I guess the old resident salti would be just biding his time... he's used to doing his kind of fishing (humaning) by just waiting for the opportunity.

Not for this little black duck!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Awesome fish there mate and with that moe, you just need a pool scoop to go with the kahoonas requires for what you're doing up there.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

patwah said:


> They school macks after the estuary cod?


Grey Macks, (broad barred) i reckon.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice range of species and some interesting locations, keep us in the loop with your fishing adventures.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

Great pic's , Im probably a bit too scared to do it up there

Cheers


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Plasman said:


> the kahoonas requires for what you're doing up there.


 x2
I definitely be fishing out of a tinnie/ship up there. :lol:

Juvenile Shark Mackerel is my guess.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great pics guys
Some nice eating there, love those jacks!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Those tarpon are a good size to use as livies, any of you fished them that way off a kayak?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gr8 pics BTW.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

paulsod said:


> Plasman said:
> 
> 
> > the kahoonas requires for what you're doing up there.
> ...


X2. I'm making the sharky mack call too


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, I'll take credit for taking Brendan (one of the blokes in those pics) kayak fishing for the first time. I think we went off Lee point?
Great to see you guys getting into it, fishing under the wharf would be mad fun.
Milkfish from the kayak should be easily doable and a whole lot of fun.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Great fish & photos.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

great pics and some awesome fish guys, well done.


----------



## Minny (Dec 2, 2013)

you are so lucky carn"t wait
to get back up their.
Lee Point mackys great fun..


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Some top shots and what a variety to fish for!


----------



## GlenelgKiller (Mar 13, 2012)

Balls. You guys have got some.

That looks like amazing fishing. Must get myself back up that way again. Might stick to the tinnies though ;-)


----------



## benjiaka (May 30, 2013)

As above mate, you got some balls!

Sweet variety of fish you got there, killa pictures.

Keep it coming


----------

